# 28G Nano Cube Setup - Need Suggestions



## Mr.Todd (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello everyone!

I am moving across the country and thus I have to part with my 72G freshwater setup. I am not ready to move into the world of the salt... 

Basically I need suggestions for a simple 28G clown fish setup. I will be buying a Nano-Cube HQI aquarium (unless you have a better suggestion on such a kit). I would like just a simple relaxing setup to begin with. Your suggestions will be much appreciated.

Also, one more quick question... I have a couple excellent EHEIM canister filters and a small UV sterilizer left over from the 72G... will either of them be useful as a supplemental filtration method for my new tank?

Thank You.


----------



## Splinter492 (Aug 24, 2009)

the canister filters arent always a good thing when it comes to salt water unless you run only carbon in them, if i were you i would buy a protine skimmer and build a sump with an overflow if that cube does not already have one. as for the uv starilizers they are okay if you dont mind copeopods and other little critters getting sucked up in there


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

well Mr Todd welcome the salty side of things!!!!!!!! you will find this adventure quite fun... as i have learned recently also quite different from fresh water and while it is a bit of a pain as far as understanding goes once into the process you will see it is not as hard as it first appears.... a word of caution however as with any tank the only things that happen fast in a salt tank are bad things so patience is KEY...
here are some great articles to read and i refer every one to these first as they are well written and easy to under stand .... read these and then come back for any clarification or specific questions....
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/saltwater-articles/introduction-salt-water-19051/
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...-filtration-101-how-differs-freshwater-31955/
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/saltwater-articles/understanding-sumps-15930/


----------



## Mr.Todd (Mar 8, 2007)

bearwithfish said:


> well Mr Todd welcome the salty side of things!!!!!!!! you will find this adventure quite fun... as i have learned recently also quite different from fresh water and while it is a bit of a pain as far as understanding goes once into the process you will see it is not as hard as it first appears.... a word of caution however as with any tank the only things that happen fast in a salt tank are bad things so patience is KEY...
> here are some great articles to read and i refer every one to these first as they are well written and easy to under stand .... read these and then come back for any clarification or specific questions....
> http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/saltwater-articles/introduction-salt-water-19051/
> http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...-filtration-101-how-differs-freshwater-31955/
> http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/saltwater-articles/understanding-sumps-15930/



Wow, Thanks!


----------



## fishesfriend (Dec 8, 2009)

By clown setup do you mean 1 or 2? I'm sure ocellasis clowns or SMALL clowns.


----------

